# Suggestions for medium size offset smoker?



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey folks,

My first smoker was a Weber Smoky Mountain, great little smoker but I didn't like lifting up the grates and sections to access food and such. I then bought a GOSM propane vertical smoker and really liked the way the door provided easy access to all food. My gosm is getting old and find myself having to replace some parts and struggling with the burner and proper flame to the point where I'm daydreaming about a new smoker. So this thread is about a new smoker, not troubleshooting my old ones :)

I think I want to go back to charcoal for awhile, and don't need a lot of cook space as it is usually just me and (sometimes) wife eating. I love the barrel-style construction and features of the Bayou Classic and Yoder Wichita, especially the top opening side charcoal/wood box, but those units just seem so big compared to the limited cook space I need. I will probably run it as a charcoal smoker but may occasionally experiment with running it as a stick burner as I have a lot of seasoned wood. That said, less tending is better than more tending so think charcoal is what I should focus on.

I like the price and design of the Dyna-Glo offset vertical smokers, just wish the firebox was top-loading but it isn't a deal breaker. Any suggestions on alternatives to consider before I make a buying decision? 

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2017)

My vote would be for a Lang 36 patio model.
I have one & love it, but it is a stick burner.
If you have a lot of seasoned wood, why would you want to run the smoker on charcoal?
Al


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My first smoker was a Weber Smoky Mountain, great little smoker but I didn't like lifting up the grates and sections to access food and such. I then bought a GOSM propane vertical smoker and really liked the way the door provided easy access to all food. My gosm is getting old and find myself having to replace some parts and struggling with the burner and proper flame to the point where I'm daydreaming about a new smoker. So this thread is about a new smoker, not troubleshooting my old ones :)
> 
> ...


A lot of this depends greatly on where you are located my friend. By what you are saying you are looking for something small but adequate. If it's just you and your wife, I would suggest a good 16 inch offset. Horizon and Yoder both make a 16 inch model. So you can go that route. Shipping is going to be the deal breaker for many when it comes to location. Also Sunterra offsets by BBQPITBOYS is a new-comer and they are making nice stuff. The Wichita by Yoder you mentioned is way way too large and expensive if you like the price of a cruddy Dyna-Glo. If you want that sort of thing, Brinkmann made one with a top loading option a few years ago. It was the vertical version called Trailmaster. They are out of business but you might still find one. However they were not made very well like the Dyna-Glo. If I have something like that and it wears out after a couple of years, I am not buying the same thing again. Now if you want to dive into stick burning, make sure it's at least 3/16 in the thickness of the metal. The temp fluctuations and management issues with cheap units are terrible to experience. Stay away from Oklahoma Joe(newer), Charbroil, Brinkmann(newer), Masterbuilt, Dyna-Glo, CharGriller, and you will do fine.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

smokinal said:


> My vote would be for a Lang 36 patio model.
> I have one & love it, but it is a stick burner.
> If you have a lot of seasoned wood, why would you want to run the smoker on charcoal?
> Al


He said he likes the price of a Dyna-Glo.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

My limited knowledge/research on stickburners suggests a beginner like me would have to tend the fire more frequently than I want and more actively manage the heat. I have had good success with sustained steady heat from both charcoal and propane so figured I might get frustrated easily with a stickburner. And the price of a good stick burner is getting into the range I want to avoid. 

Feature-wise that vertical Trailmaster sure does match up with the requirements I listed...


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh, and I am in Virginia. 

I don't mind paying for quality, but I think the features I am looking for can be met with a Dyna-Glo class/price smoker. But still curious about what else is out there since there seems to be so many brands and sometimes good deals can be had.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> Oh, and I am in Virginia.
> 
> I don't mind paying for quality, but I think the features I am looking for can be met with a Dyna-Glo class/price smoker. But still curious about what else is out there since there seems to be so many brands and sometimes good deals can be had.


You should note on your avatar where you're from, I wish everyone would.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

Hmmm, I see Dyna-Glo has a vertical offset that looks like the Brinkmann Trailmaster


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone on here did a thread about modding/addressing shortcomings of it.After sealing and tweaking it was said to work real nice and hold temp well.You'll have to hit the search because I can't remember where it was listed.


----------



## flywatt (Oct 31, 2017)

I've been smoker shopping all day. I'm also looking for a medium sized offset smoker. I am between the Oklahoma Joe Highland (879 sq-in $249) and the Dyna-Glo Signature Series (730 sq-in $316). The Dyna-Glo is more expensive, but I am leaning towards it because it felt more durable and the smaller box should be easier to manage the heat. Anybody have any feedback on either? I'd like to smoke few practice-turkeys in the next week or two. Hoping to buy one today or tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

if that is the case, then hate to say it but the vertical Oklahoma Joe is the one you might want to look at. It's made better than their offsets. But if you are ok with using charcoal, why not a UDS?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

FYI I have a gas kit from GASSMOKERS.COM that I can put in my UDS. I can take it out and put in the charcoal setup or use the kit like you would a regular gas smoker.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

flywatt,

I happen to see the Oklahoma Joe Highland at Lowes this morning. It caught my eye, but the more I looked the more I was put off by the inconsistent construction. Maybe mine was an exception and not the norm but this one had things welded together unevenly. Like high on one end and low on the other such that the large door did not close evenly and tightly. I'm shopping for a cheap smoker so I am not expecting perfection, but it looked to me like a big box special and was definitely put off by it. Hopefully you are buying it somewhere you can eyeball the exact one you will be taking home and see if it has issues or not.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 31, 2017)

Wahoowad, I know you don't want to mess with your current Landman 3405GLA.
If it were me and I was put off by the gas, I would convert your existing smoker into a charcoal smoker, it would be rather easy and can be done no welds, just a bit of stainless screws or self tappers. I'm sure the folks on SMF would be up for the challenge as well as me.
I'm a tinkerer so that is what I would do if the smoker is unusable in the current condition, hey, whatcha have to loose right?

Looking at the parts list it looks easy enough.
*F* could be your charcoal basket with a bit of mods.
Here is a link to the manual for the Charcoal version of this smoker.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 31, 2017)

I have already given that some thought :) ...but feel I would want an offset smoker if I go charcoal. I did not like my charcoal and wood directly underneath everything in my WSM. The 3405GLA wasn't expensive and I don't feel I will be out much if I go with a new smoker. I got my money's worth out of it! And, who knows, I'm sure somebody on craigslist will pay me a little bit for it too. 

Heheh - I might try it anyway. I have some scrap materials that would make a working coal basket. 

But something new is probably what I'm craving right now. Shiny and new and maybe a few nicer touches for features I've learned to appreciate but don't have yet in my first smokers.


----------



## flywatt (Nov 1, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> flywatt,
> 
> I happen to see the Oklahoma Joe Highland at Lowes this morning. It caught my eye, but the more I looked the more I was put off by the inconsistent construction. Maybe mine was an exception and not the norm but this one had things welded together unevenly. Like high on one end and low on the other such that the large door did not close evenly and tightly. I'm shopping for a cheap smoker so I am not expecting perfection, but it looked to me like a big box special and was definitely put off by it. Hopefully you are buying it somewhere you can eyeball the exact one you will be taking home and see if it has issues or not.



I watched about 100 youtube videos yesterday, and absorbed a lot of information about the Oklahoma Joe Highland. I couldn't find any videos on the Dyna-Glo model I was looking at. Most of the reviews agree that the Oklahoma Joe is a decent smoker that requires a few cheap modifications (heat deflector, high temp silicon, raise the coal rack). And there is a LOT of information out there about them. I am going to pick up the Oklahoma Joe Highlander tomorrow.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 1, 2017)

flywatt said:


> I watched about 100 youtube videos yesterday, and absorbed a lot of information about the Oklahoma Joe Highland. I couldn't find any videos on the Dyna-Glo model I was looking at. Most of the reviews agree that the Oklahoma Joe is a decent smoker that requires a few cheap modifications (heat deflector, high temp silicon, raise the coal rack). And there is a LOT of information out there about them. I am going to pick up the Oklahoma Joe Highlander tomorrow.



I don't necessarily fault you. It's nice when you can see lots of stuff posted online. That way, if you do encounter something troublesome, you can probably find a workable solution somewhere that has already been thought out. 

Where dd you see it for $249? Lowes was $299 I think.

I'm still a lean towards either the Dyna-Glo Wide offset or maybe that taller Signature Series since it has the top-opening firebox I kinda like.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Nov 7, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> flywatt,
> 
> I happen to see the Oklahoma Joe Highland at Lowes this morning. It caught my eye, but the more I looked the more I was put off by the inconsistent construction. Maybe mine was an exception and not the norm but this one had things welded together unevenly. Like high on one end and low on the other such that the large door did not close evenly and tightly. I'm shopping for a cheap smoker so I am not expecting perfection, but it looked to me like a big box special and was definitely put off by it. Hopefully you are buying it somewhere you can eyeball the exact one you will be taking home and see if it has issues or not.


 Due you were right to pass on it....the OKJ units made nowadays are on tac welded in a few spots. The outer edges on the main chamber a freaking glued and not welded. Similar to jbweld.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 7, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> I have already given that some thought :) ...but feel I would want an offset smoker if I go charcoal. I did not like my charcoal and wood directly underneath everything in my WSM.
> 
> Heheh - I might try it anyway. I have some scrap materials that would make a working coal basket.



JBEST123 Done a great job modding his Vertical
Adding an offset fire box to a vertical smoker.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 7, 2017)

That link isn't working. Got a working link? I'd like to check that out


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Dyna-Gl...anPQGpHhd7NN0hCvzT8RbgO9vP5mGcBBoCKJsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 7, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> That link isn't working. Got a working link? I'd like to check that out



http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-offset-fire-box-to-a-vertical-smoker.102681/


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 7, 2017)

Try this
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....-offset-fire-box-to-a-vertical-smoker.102681/


----------



## flywatt (Nov 9, 2017)

So I pulled the trigger and picked up the Oklahoma Joe's Highland. I made a few cheap modifications recommended by seasoned youtubers. I wanted to get a few smokes in before I gave my opinion. 

First off, I think the smoker is pretty solid. I added some high heat silicon to seal the gaps where I bolted the firebox together with the smoke chamber. I also made a charcoal box with stretched sheet metal. I also added a 2nd thermometer in the pre-drilled hole on the lid. I also turned the coal grate side-ways to buy 2 more inches of clearance for better oxygen. 

During the seasoning process, the paint did melt off the bottom of the fire box. Youtubers told me to expect this. Not a big deal for me. 

I did 2 smokes. Chicken and turkey. Temperature control wasn't as bad as I had anticipated. Add a small log ever hour, and that thing stays fueled. Had to re-load the coals once during the 4 hour turkey smoke. Fire burned clean (for the most part). 

The food came out excellent. In my opinion, the turkey was the best I've ever had. A clean wood burn yields WAY better flavor than my old MES. I brought the turkey into work and let my fellow Coastguardsmen destroy it. Entire 13lb turkey gone during a shift. That's how you know the food is good! 

I'm pretty satisfied for a cheaper offset smoker. I anticipate many years of happy bbq fans with this smoker!


----------

